# Tarif sur 4 jours



## Moumoune14 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, je viens d'avoir une proposition pour la garde d'un enfant sur 4 jours 9 heures par jours sur une année compléte et habitant en région parisienne. Je voulais prendre comme salaire 6euros80 brut et en net 5,24 mais je ne suis pas sûr que les parents pouront toucher le cmg. Ma 2eme quéstions est comment peut on savoir combien nous devons pas dépasser pour la cmg. Est ce que il existe un tableau ou autre avec les montant à ne pas dépasser ( caf, pajemploi ou autres)


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je pense qu'effectivement ça dépasse...
4jx9hx52 semaines = 1872h x 6.80 = 12729,60 / 12 mois = 1060.80 euros par mois / 18 jours = 58.93 euros/jour donc oui ça dépasse les 55.35.
Il faudrait 6.386 euros max. (et ça ne laisse aucune marge d'erreur, pas d'heures complémentaires, pas d'heures supplémentaires...)
Après on est sur un forum où on peut donner son avis. Je trouve ce tarif de 6,80 euros exagéré.

Après si le parent est OK pour payer ce prix.... Par chez moi si je propose un tarif comme ça, je ne revois même pas les parents... 220 ass mat pour 20000 habitants.... ils iront voir ailleurs.
Sur 36h/semaine en AC je suis à 5.41 euros bruts et je suis parmi les plus hauts taux de ma commune.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour savoir si tu dépasses le plafond 
4 jours x 52 sem / 12 = 18 jours mensualisés 

Le max par jour est fixé à 43,24€ net
43,24€ x  18 jours = 778,32€ max mensuel 

Pour un 36 heures ça donne 
778,32€ x 12 mois / 52 semaines / 36 heures = 4,99€ net max par heure


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam
Toi qui  nous répètes qu'il faut toujours calculer en brut😂😂 te voilà qui passe au net.... Attention aux arrondis...
C'est donc bien ce que je disais : 6.386 € en brut.
Car attention quand tu dis 4.99 euros ! ça dépasse
4.99 euros x 36h x 52 semaines = 9341,28 euros / 12 mois = 778,44 euros net : 18 jours = 43,246 en net soit 55.358 en brut donc ça dépasse 55.35... Il vaut mieux prendre 4.98 max par sécurité.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui tu as raison c'est 4,989 soit 4,98€ net max par heure


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam 
4.98 tu veux dire ?


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Bah oui c'est ce que j'ai écrit, 🤔


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Octobre 2022)

tu as du corrigé car au départ il était écrit : 4.88


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Voir toujours sur Pajemploi le tarif journalier à ne pas dépasser 

Plafond journalier de référence au 1er août 2022

Plafond journalier de référenceMétropole et DOMBas-Rhin, Haut-Rhin et Moselle*En Brut**55,35 €**55,35 €**En net**43,23 €**42,51 €*


----------

